# Going Fishing in FL. Seeking Advice



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Howdy folks

Being a Maryland guy, I dont come to this section very often. Next month, I will be visiting my brother in Florida and I plan to do some fishing. He lives in Palm Bay, so I'll be fishing in areas near there. I know Sebastian Inlet is really popular (I've been there, but haven't fished). I don't mind going there to fish the pier, but I'd rather a less crowded spot. I want to do some surf fishing, so we'll probably hit up a local beach. 

What species can I expect to target from the shore? I know you guys have whiting (aka kingfish or mullet...depending on your geographic location). What other types of fish can I target? This trip will be early July. 

What types of bait should I expect to be most successful? Mullet? shrimp? bloodworms? 

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Kodiakk (Jan 7, 2010)

Shrimp is always a good go-to bait around here. (I'm in St. Augustine, not too far away from Sebastian Inlet... but did you mean Palm Coast or Palm Bay? I think Palm Bay is on the other side of the state...) Live shrimp is always good to start with, and fresh-dead are a very close second. 
What I've noticed this year, however, is that the aggressive fish (Blues, trout, etc...) really seem to be hitting on cut-mullet. I always start with shrimp, and if nothing happens, switch to mullet.


----------



## Kodiakk (Jan 7, 2010)

Oops... my bad, I was thinking of Palm Harbor... THAT'S on the other side of the state. Apologies. (And Sebastian Inlet/Palm Bay is much further South than I thought, too... geography is obviously NOT my strong point.)


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

ha! I majored in geography.

Thanks for the tips. Last time I was down there we went on a head boat out of Port Canaveral. Hopefully I'll get some good surf action next month!


----------



## Graphxsigns1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, i just went surf fishing yesterday in Melbourne shores. It is on A1A before you get to sebastian inlet. I was using Fresh Clam and was killing the gulf whiting. Had 8 or so within an hour and a half. All were keepers and all tasted very good last night. I've noticed alot of people using clam, sand fleas, mullet, & shrimp (live). You can expect to catch plenty of whitefish, but i've been seeing black drum, few pompano but they are rare this time, sharks, bonita, and small blues. Hope this helps, and hope to see you in the surf. Good Luck and Enjoy


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for that info! I cant wait to wet a line down there and hopefully catch something different than my usual fare up here.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Im getting all of my stuff together, and tying rigs as we speak. I hope to catch some fish down there. I've been trying my best to educate myself on the different species I may come across down there. I am still a lil nervous about pulling something up and not knowing if it is legal or not. I'll be sure to have the restriction/guidelines chart with me. 

:fishing:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm here in miami but i did fished one of the head boat at islamorada.i caught some fish and have the local restaurant cook them for me in five different ways(delicious).i was told that any restaurant at the keys will cook your catch as long as they are cleaned already. they call it cook your own catch.


----------

